# [RISOLTO] Pagine del manuale quasi incomprensibili

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

da qualche giorno sto combattendo con un problema al quale non ho ancora trovato una soluzione.

Le pagine del manuale, sono quasi totalmente "incasinate". 

Ecco un esempio.

Come potete vedere ci sono diversi "ESC" per tutta la pagina.. Non capisco cosa possa essere. Ho anche provato 

a riemergere man-pages (ho la versione 3.21) ma nulla di fatto.

Come posso risolvere?

Grazie

----------

## koma

Charset errato. sputaci fuori un env ed un locale.

 :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Cacchio!

Eppure non ho toccato nulla.. forse un dispatch-conf ha fatto casini.. 

```
# env

MANPATH=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:

/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man:

/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl

SHELL=/bin/bash

TERM=xterm

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic

GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/flavio/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/flavio/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0

GS_LIB=/home/flavio/.fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/flavio/.gtkrc:/home/flavio/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc

WINDOWID=67108869

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant

USER=root

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib64/klibc

LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01

:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:

*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*

.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*

.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:

*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:

*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:

*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:

*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:

*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:

*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:

*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:

*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:

*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:

GDK_USE_XFT=1

SESSION_MANAGER=local/FlaGentoo:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5115,unix/FlaGentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5115

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ 

/etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf

 /etc/terminfo /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d

 /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

FLTK_DOCDIR=/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7-r2/html

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg

KONSOLE_DCOP=DCOPRef(konsole-9323,konsole)

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DESKTOP_SESSION=default

PWD=/home/flavio

DISTCC_LOG=

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION=DCOPRef(konsole-9323,session-1)

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

EDITOR=/bin/nano

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

KDE_SESSION_UID=1000

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

DCCC_PATH=/usr/lib64/distcc/bin

DISTCC_VERBOSE=0

HOME=/root

SHLVL=3

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

XCURSOR_THEME=default

LOGNAME=root

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

CVS_RSH=ssh

GCC_SPECS=

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ZUoSu4jvPE,guid=f3cd9cdf7384c1698653dafa4a9d1cb6

ROOTPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:

/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe.sh %s

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:

/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info

DISPLAY=:0.0

OPENGL_PROFILE=nvidia

USB_DEVFS_PATH=/dev/bus/usb

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

LDPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/lib:/usr/kde/3.5/lib64:/usr/kde/3.5/lib32:

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthlK24HG

COLORTERM=

_=/bin/env

```

```
# locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## oRDeX

Qualcosa non ti quadra? O hai messo posix di tua volontà?

```
$ locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

si imposta da quì

```
# cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

```

----------

## fbcyborg

No! Non ho messo io POSIX! E non so come ci sia andato.

In realtà non ho mai localizzato la distribuzione...  :Sad: 

Quindi se è un problema di localizzazione, lo farò.. però non voglio la distribuzione in italiano.

Comunque, appena messo a posto il file 02locale, che in verità non esisteva, il manuale è tornato ad essere chiaro!

Grazie!

EDIT: in realtà però ho anche un'altra Gentoo su un hard disk secondario, e locale mi da lo stesso risultato, c'è sempre POSIX, e il problema non me lo da. E anche lì, il file 02locale non è presente!!!

Com'è possibile questa cosa?

----------

## mack1

Se non vuoi la localizzazione in italiano usa la lingua che preferisci:

Ita:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

UTF:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

Internazionale:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Visto che vai a modificare ed aggiornare le variabili d'ambiente forse hai installato in periodi diversi e gli stage contenevano valori predefiniti diversi (imho  :Very Happy:  )!

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Visto che vai a modificare ed aggiornare le variabili d'ambiente forse hai installato in periodi diversi e gli stage contenevano valori predefiniti diversi (imho  )!

 

Eh sì! E' probabile che sia quello il motivo. In effetti è un bel po' che questo filesystem è stato creato!  :Sad: 

A proposito, c'è un modo per stabilire in modo esatto il giorno in cui ho fatto l'installazione? Sono diversi anni.. ma chi si ricorda?  :Smile: 

----------

## mack1

Mah non credo....  :Embarassed: 

Ot = Comunque è il post più largo che abbia mai visto sul forum di Gentoo   :Laughing: 

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ot = Comunque è il post più largo che abbia mai visto sul forum di Gentoo   

 

Mica l'ho capita sai!!!   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito, c'è un modo per stabilire in modo esatto il giorno in cui ho fatto l'installazione? Sono diversi anni.. ma chi si ricorda? 

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ genlop -lt|head -n 4

 * app-portage/gentoolkit

     Sun Jul 30 12:49:53 2006 >>> app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2

       merge time: 11 seconds.

```

Ot = Comunque è il post più largo che abbia mai visto sul forum di Gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh sì, è proprio largo!

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Eh sì, è proprio largo!

 

è colpa di quelle righe troppo lunghe nei code di questo post.

accorciale, mandandole a capo o tagliandone la coda, che non contengono informazioni di sostanza.

----------

## mack1

@fbcyborg non è mica una colpa  :Wink:  !!!

@cloc3 buono a sapersi!

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok!!! Scusate, ma ho un 22" e non me ne sono accorto.

Il fatto è che non capendo cominciavo a credere che mi steste prendendo per il cu.0....

Infatti savo per pregarvi di spiegarmi il motivo del commento, visto che di solito, sto attento a non scrivere post in cui si debbano usare anche le scrollbar orizzontali.

Cerco di aggiustare subito il post. Spero che ora si sia ristretto!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, ritorno a parlare di questo problema perché a quanto pare ancora persiste.

Se apro il manuale da utente, si legge bene.  Da root NO.

Anticipo subito che ho voluto rimodificare il file 02locale, perché ad un tratto mi sono trovato diverse cose in italiano.

Allora ho modificato il file 02locale scrivendoci LANG="en_GB.UTF-8", ma continuo a ricevere alcuni messaggi, come quello che ho appena citato, in italiano.

Ora sto ricompilando il sistema anche senza la variabile LANG impostata nel make.conf. Però dando un emerge --info ottengo sempre un:

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

Mi sa che sono un po' in confusione.. (help!).

Dove può essere il problema (ammesso che ce ne sia uno solo)?

----------

## fbcyborg

RISOLTO!

Ma soprattutto trovata la causa di questo problema.

Leggendo questo post ho trovato la soluzione.

Effettivamente mancava quel -c, di cui si parla nel post. Ora è tornato tutto a posto finalmente.

Quindi non c'entra nulla la localizzazione!

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate se riapro questo thread, ma sto avendo un problema simile con dispatch-conf.

Ad esempio, ecco cosa succede:

```
ESC[1;31m--- /etc/dhcpcd.conf   2010-04-08 22:56:22.000000000 +0200ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+++ /etc/._cfg0000_dhcpcd.conf 2010-12-21 14:48:47.000000000 +0100ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;35m@@ -1,13 +1,23 @@ESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m # A sample configuration for dhcpcd.ESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m # See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.ESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-# dhcpcd-run-hooks uses these options.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_nameESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+hostnameESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# Some upstream DHCP servers may also require a ClientID, such as FRITZ!Box.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+#clientidESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-# Most distros have ntp support.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_nameESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+option classless_static_routesESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# Most distributions have NTP support.ESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m option ntp_serversESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# Respect the network MTU.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+option interface_mtuESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+require dhcp_server_identifierESC[0;0m

ESC[0;0m ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-# We should behave nicely on networks and respect their MTU.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-# However, a lot of buggy DHCP servers set invalid MTUs so this is notESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-# enabled by default.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;31m-#option interface_mtuESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCPESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+# server, but it should not be run by default.ESC[0;0m

ESC[1;34m+nohook lookup-hostnameESC[0;0m
```

È vero che ho aggiornato di recente (sempre tramite dispatch-conf) il file /etc/dispatch-conf.conf, ma non capisco dove possa essere il problema.

Il file di configurazione è questo:

```
archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

use-rcs=yes

diff="colordiff -Nu '%s' '%s' | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

merge="sdiff --suppress-common-lines --output='%s' '%s' '%s'"

replace-cvs=yes

replace-wscomments=no

replace-unmodified=yes

ignore-previously-merged=no
```

C'è qualcosa di sbagliato?

EDIT: ho risolto seguendo il consiglio in questo post.

Spero possa essere utile anche ad altri.

----------

